# Smoked Toffee Apple Cake



## DRKsmoking (Oct 30, 2022)

Smoked Toffee Apple Cake

So we were invited to MIL for supper , as a pay back for all the meals at our place and to send off the SIL to here Florida home

MIL said don't bring anything , but I can't do that so I brought dessert. I did not tell them I smoked it and they ate and said it was great with real good flavours.

Smoked it with Black Cherry chunks, but the Toffee topping was added after it came out


















I changed the recipe and added a layer of diced apples covered with br. sugar and cinnamon to the top ( yes I did )















Recipe called for the use of a Bundt pan , I did not have so just adjusted the time for the larger pan.
Made the toffee while it was cooking, let it cool on the drive to MIL added the Toffee once we got there 











Toffee topping is the best, ...  but I love me some sugar












They all loved it and said that it was not smoked , that I must have done it in an oven, I said that is what a smoker is .

Everyone happy and I even got to bring a small piece home

Thanks for looking 

David


----------



## tbern (Oct 30, 2022)

David, that looks amazing!!!  thanks for sharing your recipe and your process!   nice that you got to smoke it and they enjoyed it not knowing!


----------



## NefariousTrashMan (Oct 30, 2022)

David, that looks absolutely amazing well done sir. Thanks for sharing the recipe I definitely want to give this a try.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 30, 2022)

Looks awesome David. I may try giving this a keto makeover. I’ve used jicama with apple extract and pie spice to replicate apple filling in a pie. I love toffee and can work that out too. Might just work here.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 30, 2022)

tbern said:


> David, that looks amazing!!!  thanks for sharing your recipe and your process!   nice that you got to smoke it and they enjoyed it not knowing!



Thanks for the like and the comment

It was way too ggod, could not keep Mona and her spoon out of the toffee, lol

I will post the recipe  here in a bit. Was not sure anyone would want it , thank you

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 30, 2022)

Here is the actual recipe I pulled from the www called " My modern Cookery "
but I added the apple topping of coarse

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 30, 2022)

NefariousTrashMan said:


> David, that looks absolutely amazing well done sir. Thanks for sharing the recipe I definitely want to give this a try.



Thank you for the comment

It is a very moist cake and the Toffee   what can I say , I'm in love with this . I can see adding this to other items. Almost as good as my  Hawaiian Splendor Cake I have posted here before

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 30, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Looks awesome David. I may try giving this a keto makeover. I’ve used jicama with apple extract and pie spice to replicate apple filling in a pie. I love toffee and can work that out too. Might just work here.



Thanks Jeff for the comment

This was very good , and glad the smoke did not turn them off. It was very mild using the cherry chunks, and the toffee was very nice also

That sounds like it would work, I did not know you cannot use apple in Keto recipes?
Give it a go , and post it up

David


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 30, 2022)

Man give me a cup of coffee and a slab of that and I'd be a happy fat boy. That looks great!
Jim


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 30, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Man give me a cup of coffee and a slab of that and I'd be a happy fat boy. That looks great!
> Jim



Thanks Jim for the like and the comment

I know what you mean it was hard to stop at 2 big pieces, and a cup of Tea for me.
Mona said she could go for a cup of the toffee lol

David


----------



## Steve H (Oct 30, 2022)

Geesh David! You're on a role lately. That looks fantastic!


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 30, 2022)

Wow! That is incredible! I’m sugared out, but that has me wanting to go to town again! Incredible!


----------



## tbern (Oct 30, 2022)

definitely a bookmark post!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 30, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Geesh David! You're on a role lately. That looks fantastic!


Thanks Steve for the like and the comment

It is a really nice moist cake, but I want to get a bundt pan, Mona said we never used it so she sole it in our yard sale this summer. I guess I will have to keep an eye on her.
 I thought I was not really posting much, I guess there is so many things I want to do , but can't find the time to do them all yet. Work is always in the way, lol

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 30, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Wow! That is incredible! I’m sugared out, but that has me wanting to go to town again! Incredible!



Thanks Jed for the love and the comment

The cake not so bad for the sugar , BUT the Toffee topping well you know , loosen up the belt, lol

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 30, 2022)

tbern said:


> definitely a bookmark post!




Very nice of you to say, it is really good and easily changed up to your fruit or toppings 

David


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 30, 2022)

That looks delicious David! But I chuckled a couple times...first, my wife just made a salted caramel apple sheet cake earlier this week...very tasty! Secondly,  I  just bought my daughter a tater shredder on an auction this week...came with a few other items, one of which was a bundt cake pan!

Ryan


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 30, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> That looks delicious David! But I chuckled a couple times...first, my wife just made a salted caramel apple sheet cake earlier this week...very tasty! Secondly,  I  just bought my daughter a tater shredder on an auction this week...came with a few other items, one of which was a bundt cake pan!
> 
> Ryan



Thanks Ryan for the likes and the comment

It was very good, and it is like our family's are in sync, from afar. LOL
Caramel apple cake and than the bundt pan... who would have thunk it.

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 30, 2022)

Thanks


 Winterrider


For the like

David


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 30, 2022)

Nice work on that . Looks fantastic .


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 30, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Nice work on that . Looks fantastic .



Thanks Rich for the like and the comment

Was very nice and everyone was happy 

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 30, 2022)

Thanks 


 sawhorseray


For the like

David


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 30, 2022)

.....STICKY Apple Toffee Cake.......well now it makes sense!!LOL!! 

That dessert looks outrageous!!! I Love it! Great for cold day breakfasts with a hot cup of coffee...you know to go with the toffee!!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 30, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> .....STICKY Apple Toffee Cake.......well now it makes sense!!LOL!!
> 
> That dessert looks outrageous!!! I Love it! Great for cold day breakfasts with a hot cup of coffee...you know to go with the toffee!!



Thanks Keith for the love and the comment

I know , when I came across this looking for something to do with my extra apples... this just slapped me across the face.  Mmmm good.
It was very good and the toffee  well you know GREAT, made my tea taste a little bland though 

David


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 30, 2022)

Man does that look good David, and I'm a big apple desert type of guy. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 30, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Man does that look good David, and I'm a big apple desert type of guy.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thanks Chris for the like and the comment

Well this is full of apples, it was a hit at the in laws house
Will be doing again

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 31, 2022)

Thanks



 noboundaries

For the like

David


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 31, 2022)

When you serve mine up, David, best you use a dinner plate.  I've already copied and saved the recipe--including the apple topping--and I'll be making it real soon!!
That's my kinda desert.
Gary


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 31, 2022)

OMG!! That looks absolutely decadent. Perfection on a dessert plate if ever there was. Beautiful David.

Robert


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 31, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> When you serve mine up, David, best you use a dinner plate.  I've already copied and saved the recipe--including the apple topping--and I'll be making it real soon!!
> That's my kinda desert.
> Gary



Thanks Gary for the comment ,     Dinner plate it is , lol

It is a real good dessert, and glad I added the extra apples on top
And I can.t say enough about the Toffee topping, MMmmmm

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 31, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> OMG!! That looks absolutely decadent. Perfection on a dessert plate if ever there was. Beautiful David.
> 
> Robert



Thank you Robert for the like and the comment

Was a very nice dessert , and the toffee , out of this world good. 
Hard to keep Mona away from it with her spoon, lol

David


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 31, 2022)

Wow David that looks amazing!
Thanks for sharing!!

Keith


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 31, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Wow David that looks amazing!
> Thanks for sharing!!
> 
> Keith



Thanks Keith for the comment

Yes very nice cake and toffee topping , outstanding

David


----------



## rbv53 (Nov 1, 2022)

I've made this before without smoking it and it was so over the top that there wasn't a crumb left. How long did you have it in the smoker?


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 1, 2022)

rbv53 said:


> I've made this before without smoking it and it was so over the top that there wasn't a crumb left. How long did you have it in the smoker?



Thanks rbv53 for the comment

It is very good and the toffee topping was perfect. I did change it 
by adding the extra apples on top  ( coated them in brown sugar and cinnamon )

Because I used the ring pan I cooked it longer , about 1hour and 20/30 minutes, keep checking after the 20 minute mark
If I had used a bundt pan it would have only been 1 hour. Cooks also from the center with the bundt pan

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 1, 2022)

Thanks 


 Colin1230

For the love 

David


----------



## civilsmoker (Nov 1, 2022)

"Toffee topping is the best, ... but I love me some sugar" man I think this says it all!

That looks very very good!  Very nice work....even if in a smoker...LOL


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 1, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> "Toffee topping is the best, ... but I love me some sugar" man I think this says it all!
> 
> That looks very very good!  Very nice work....even if in a smoker...LOL



Thanks civil for the like and the comment

You and me both about the sugar, and the toffee is great
I like to try to make even my desserts in the smoker, and most turn out, lol

this one for sure did

David


----------



## bakerman (Nov 2, 2022)

David,

I have yet to try dessert in my WSM. This looks like the recipie I was waiting for. I am an apple pie/cake freak. Adding toffee to the cake just YES! Thanks for posting the recipie, I will commence to assemble the needed ingredients pronto. Big like.


----------



## BobP325 (Nov 2, 2022)

Did you first bake the dessert to completion for about the 80/90 minutes and then smoke it and if so for how long? I'm a bit lost about how the dessert was made, baking, smoking or all smoke beginning to completion, times, temps.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 3, 2022)

bakerman said:


> David,
> 
> I have yet to try dessert in my WSM. This looks like the recipie I was waiting for. I am an apple pie/cake freak. Adding toffee to the cake just YES! Thanks for posting the recipie, I will commence to assemble the needed ingredients pronto. Big like.




Thanks for the comment

This is a good cake and I find that it did well in the smoker. If you have a bundt pan it will cook/smoke better, and only approx 1 hour.
Good luck , let me know if you have any questions or just show the results.   

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 3, 2022)

BobP325 said:


> Did you first bake the dessert to completion for about the 80/90 minutes and then smoke it and if so for how long? I'm a bit lost about how the dessert was made, baking, smoking or all smoke beginning to completion, times, temps.



Thanks for the comment Bob

No the whole cake was cooked/smoked in my smoker ( except for the Toffee topping, that was on the stove top ). 
See the pictures of it going in the smoker raw than cooked while still in.
So mix all add to a buttered than floured pan , in the smoker for 1 hour and approx 20/30 minutes
 because my wife through out my bundt pan. It would only take an hour+/-. Because I used my spring pan it took 
longer as more mass and not the whole in the center as in the bundt pan.

Anything else you need to know just ask , and good luck

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 3, 2022)

Thank you to the powers that be for adding this to the carousal.
It is always a pleasure to be on here . And this means a lot
Thank you 
David


----------



## BobP325 (Nov 3, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Thanks for the comment Bob
> 
> No the whole cake was cooked/smoked in my smoker ( except for the Toffee topping, that was on the stove top ).
> See the pictures of it going in the smoker raw than cooked while still in.
> ...


Smoking temp please.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 3, 2022)

BobP325 said:


> Smoking temp please.


Hi Bob I smoked it at 350+/- with black cherry chunk wood.

no problem answering any questions that you have , just ask. 
Let us know when you do it 

( all the info for the ingredients and how to do is in post #6 above with the recipe )

Thanks 
David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 3, 2022)

Thanks


 CTXSmokeLover



 negolien


For the like and the wow

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 3, 2022)

Thanks


 K9BIGDOG


For the like

David


----------



## BobP325 (Nov 3, 2022)

BobP325 said:


> Smoking temp please.


Thanx for all.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 3, 2022)

BobP325 said:


> Thanx for all.



More than welcome , hope it works for you. It is delicious
David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 4, 2022)

Thanks



 pi guy

for the like

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 4, 2022)

Thanks


N
 Nefarious

for the like

David


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 5, 2022)

That Cake looks awesome!!
All I gotta do to find David is look for some Posted Tasty Cake or Pie!!
Works every time!
Like.

Bear


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 5, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> That Cake looks awesome!!
> All I gotta do to find David is look for some Posted Tasty Cake or Pie!!
> Works every time!
> Like.
> ...




Thank you Bear for the like and the comment

Nice of you to say and yes you know me, a little bit of a sweet tooth or teeth, lol
It was a great cake , if its not mine that I am posting to or about it is others on here.

And some of the great sweet food post are also from you and your sweet missis.

David


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 5, 2022)

I'm a little late to the party David but that look excellent


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 5, 2022)

smokerjim said:


> I'm a little late to the party David but that look excellent



Thanks Jim for the like and the comment

Only late if looking for a slice.    It was a great cake smoked up nice .
And the toffee....nice and sticky rich.

David


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 15, 2022)

I made this cake for supper tonight, David, and as advertised......it was delicious.  Miss Linda had nothing but raves for it.  When I asked her if it was a "do again", the words were barely out of my mouth when I heard her "YES!!"
Since my smoker is down for a repair, The cake was 100% oven cooked but next time there'll be smoke added.
I missed the part about the dried apples until I was in baker mode, so I had to skip them and just added another fresh apple.  I think that next time I'll just add 2 more apples to the cake and call it a day.
Now, since I've never made toffee to drizzle (more like inundate) a cake before, I wasn't sure whether. I should make it and drizzle it on ahead of time or not.  So I ended up making the toffee after supper and serving the cake immediately.  What did you do?
BTW, I had to use a spring pan too.  Turns out that it took exactly the same amount of time as in a bundt pan--1 hour at 350* in the oven.
Many thanks for the recipe, my friend.  Loved it.   
Gary


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 15, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> I made this cake for supper tonight, David, and as advertised......it was delicious. Miss Linda had nothing but raves for it. When I asked her if it was a "do again", the words were barely out of my mouth when I heard her "YES!!"



Wow Gary that is fantastic. Glad it was loved as much as it is here. 
I had to look up what you said about the dried apple's. I am like you I used only fresh apples. I must have missed it also. But the fresh worked for me.
And I added the extra apples on top of the cake before it went into the smoker, that was me changing things up again

The Toffee is added after the cake is finished. I took the cake to MIL's and added the toffee to the cake there








David


----------

